# 2004 foreman repair



## ryf (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a 2004 foreman, was swamped and torched the rings, I am looking at boring it out and weighing my options, I am looking at Honda's OS pistons and they have Riken or Teikoku rings available, whats the differences? I have looked at Namora kits and Wiseco and of the two would go wiseco but not sure if I want to go with a higher compression, I dont really need the performance and would rather choose longer life over a little more oomph. 

I have split the lower and washed it out after filling it with kerosene and then splitting it, there is no play in the rod up and down and it was flushed immediately after the swamping with 4 oil changes, but the pistons toast and it was smoking so I tore it down to give it a look and I am sure the top end needs redoing so the valves will get done along with it.

I pretty much decided once I realized the top was on the block the bottom was getting as much done as I could stand to fool with since I was tearing into it anyway.

thanks for looking and any help you pass along. I do have a free'er exhaust no intake mods and would prefer not to have to rejet if that makes the decision easier.


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

go with the smallest bore over you can do, so that you can still bore in the future, i would definately rejet, its easy and you get more power and performance, you should snorkel it so you don't keep swamping it, and i'd put an exhaust snorkel on it too, pretty cheap to do, and you don't have to keep rebuilding. make sure when you but a topend kit, you buy a kit that has valve guide seals with it, you will need them, i bought them off ebay, and get someone to check your head and springs out too, while you've got it off. just fix it right, or it won't be right


----------

